# Benny who?



## Rich Koster (Sep 26, 2009)

Yep, someone combined the two.
[video=youtube;FxIEaJXSPmA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxIEaJXSPmA[/video]


----------



## Wayne (Sep 26, 2009)

"The evangelist former known as. . ." ????

Does he have some symbol that he goes by now?


----------



## Rich Koster (Sep 26, 2009)

maybe a white jacket swirling around in the air ???


----------



## OPC'n (Sep 26, 2009)

seriously....he should just take up wrestling!


----------



## Blue Tick (Sep 26, 2009)

B.H. should join the carnival...


----------



## Solus Christus (Sep 27, 2009)

Reminds me of a similar montage vid of Benny Hinn but set to the music of Drowning Pool's "Bodies (Let the Bodies Hit the Floor)". Thanks for sharing


----------



## Brian Withnell (Sep 27, 2009)

This is so sad.

While I understand that the person making the video intended it to be humor, I find it depressing. When a false prophet is leading people astray, those that are being led astray by him will see things like this as "persecution".


----------



## (^^)Regin (Oct 2, 2009)

You know he is very much revered in the Philippines, he makes crusades and brings back cash and the heart breaking part is that its money coming from the poor; who were not educated about his doings; they come from far away places in search of hope of arising from poverty, from the hardness of life to be free of their sickness and others.

After every 'crusade night He will give them assurance of God's blessings upon them pronouncing blessings and the like; leaving off with all the cash.

When I was there for a visit I gave my friends the '60 Minutes expose on Benny' and they were all shocked with disbelief. They cannot comprehend the amount of wealth he has. His jet fuel alone can 'feed' his very audience every night.


This man should really be stopped acquiring wealth from the poor.


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 2, 2009)

Justice will be dealt.


----------



## nicnap (Oct 2, 2009)

(to his actions in the video)...  to the fact that someone is lampooning him.


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 29, 2009)

I wonder if the auditing committee will lampoon him


----------



## jlynn (Nov 6, 2009)

this brings back memories of my pentecostal days...


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 6, 2009)

Yeah, I like the 'Drowning Pool' version, it really captures the true malevolence of Hinn's persona and medicine show.



Solus Christus said:


> Reminds me of a similar montage vid of Benny Hinn but set to the music of Drowning Pool's "Bodies (Let the Bodies Hit the Floor)". Thanks for sharing


----------

